# Natures garden



## elmtree (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone use natures garden fo's on the natures garden website? How come they are cheaper than most other places? Makes me nervous to order fo from them.


----------



## lsg (Mar 10, 2014)

I have ordered from them and their FOs are OK.


----------



## new12soap (Mar 10, 2014)

I love NG. In face they are one of my favorite suppliers, quality is good, CS is excellent, and I really appreciate being able to access the IFRA guidelines for each fragrance right from the website.


----------



## Martin (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with Newsoap. I love NG. They have great customer service, the products are excellent. Plus if you have any doubts on how a FO is going to act they have tested all their FO's and have a list to show the results on their web site. And fast shipping too.


----------



## elmtree (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This is good to know. I just stocked up on fo but I did order some tins from them. Much cheaper than most places for those too. Really surprised on how inexpensive they are!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm dying to order from them, but shipping costs to Canada are outrageous! :Kitten Love:


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 10, 2014)

Its not the cheapest to ship to me either and I live in the US. I was wanting to order some lavender powder for my baby soap. The 4oz packet of powder itself was like $5 but to ship it here was almost $15.. I couldn't justify paying $20 for one item unfortunately. But I really love their FOs so I order from them when I need more


----------



## bjbarrick (Mar 10, 2014)

I have ordered from them a couple times already and love the quality of their products. They are by far my favorite supplier.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2014)

Shipping is expensive to everywhere from everywhere for everything and you pay it one way or another.  Even Amazon with the Prime membership has to be watched closely on pricing.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't think I've ever ordered FO's from them but Clyde from Vibrant Soaps on YouTube uses them all the time and never seems to have a problem.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 10, 2014)

Love them and think the FOs are great quality. Have never came across one (and I probably have close to 100 just from them) that didn't perform as said on their site.


----------



## elmtree (Mar 10, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> Love them and think the FOs are great quality. Have never came across one (and I probably have close to 100 just from them) that didn't perform as said on their site.




This is great to know! I can't believe I can get a 16oz bottle of fo for 13.99-15.99!! That will bring my bar cost down a lot! So why/how are they so cheap compared to everyone else?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure. It might be because they don't add the freight to the price like other suppliers who in turn provide free freight.


----------



## bonnyny (Mar 11, 2014)

They also use plastic bottles instead of glass for their FO.


----------



## elmtree (Mar 11, 2014)

bonnyny said:


> They also use plastic bottles instead of glass for their FO.




Is this a good or bad thing? I thought it the integrity of the oil it should be housed in glass?


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (May 19, 2014)

I only use NG fo, and love their quality, use suggestion charts and certification standards.  They do ship in plastic, to keep their costs down, but I've found that their scents retain their strength and composition for quite some time, despite this.  I like to overprotect my oils, so as soon as I get my shipments in I just transfer them to my dark apoth. dropper bottles.


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 19, 2014)

I like the fact that NG has the info from their own testing, as well as reviews from customers. I absolutely will NOT buy FOs from any supplier without reviews, or company testing info. I need to know if a product will discolor, seize, or otherwise misbehave. I don't want to experiment with my limited funds.


----------



## jules92207 (May 19, 2014)

I am still a newbie but so far NG has been hit or miss for me. I have a few fo's that really dissapointed me and a few I really liked. I agree the pricing and service make them very appealing, I probably just need to keep searching to find the really good fragrances still.


----------

